# [RECOVERY] CWM 4.0.0.9 proof of concept....



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

Just wanted to check in and try and let you see that we are making progress with things. Slowly but none the less progress. Big thanks to Krylon my partner in this, he's on vacation with the family so since I am still stuck here, I took over till he returns... Anyways enough with the chatter... Here's a video of CWM booted on the G-Slate and a quick pic... Now just to make sure this gets across, the video states me as sole provider of this, but Krylon gets as much credit here as I if I get any... Nothing against the guy in the video, I just wanted to clarify. Hope to have more for you soon.... CR


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

Since I have been watching all of the progress you have been making, it is great to see this actually booting. You have done an amazing job and I'm sure there is more to come. Thanks CR and we hope to keep you around forever especially since I've learned like 200 new commands in a matter of days. Good job buddy!


----------



## fujin (Aug 13, 2011)

any news on CWM?


----------



## illdill (May 25, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]any news on CWM?[/background]


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

illdill said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]any news on CWM?[/background]


You should look under the G-Slate development section. This section is general G-Slate


----------

